# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  TubeRadio: Webdienst spielt Musik von YouTube ab

## TeigerWutz

*Gratis-Web-Player zapft YouTube-Musikschatz an !*

TubeRadio soll Usern "größte Online-Musiksammlung der Welt" erschließen

Auf der zugehörigen Webseite heißt es, dass TubeRadio eine Internetapplikation sie, die nicht nur so aussieht wie ein Musikplayer, sondern sich auch so anfühlen soll. Die Benutzer können damit angeblich schnell und einfach Musik finden und daraus Playlisten anfertigen. 

Keine Installation nötig

Der wesentliche Unterschied zu anderen Playern ist aber, dass der Service keinerlei Installation benötigt und mit YouTube die laut TubeRadio-Gründer "größte Online-Musiksammlung der Welt" anzapft, die nicht nur offizielle Musikvideos, sondern auch seltene Live-Konzertmitschnitte und Bootleg-Aufnahmen bereithält. Besonders interessant dabei ist, dass der Player im Gegensatz zu Konkurrenzanbietern eine rein internetbasierte Anwendung darstellt und es daher möglich ist, die zusammengetragenen Musikstücke und Playlists prinzipiell von jedem Computer aus zu nutzen, der über einen Zugang zum Netz verfügt.

Um seine persönlichen Wiedergabelisten speichern zu können, ist aber eine Registrierung auf der Homepage von TubeRadio erforderlich. "Bei uns passiert alles auf einer einzigen Webseite, die wir so gestaltet haben, dass sie sich wie eine Desktop-Applikation anfühlt.

Obendrein sei es ein Vorteil, dass die Benutzer Zugriff auf die vermeintlich größte Online-Musiksammlung der Welt haben. Denn schließlich gibt es auf YouTube nicht nur offizielle Musikvideos, sondern auch Bootlegs oder seltene Live-Mitschnitte, heißt es dazu bei "Pressetext".

Um die erstellten Wiedergabelisten speichern zu können, ist eine Registrierung erforderlich. Anschließend können die Dienste von jedem Rechner, der über Zugriff auf das Internet verfügt, in Anspruch genommen werden. Die jeweiligen physischen CD-Medien können direkt aus der Applikation heraus käuflich erworben werden.

Zudem haben die Entwickler auch einige Community-Features eingebaut. So soll es unter anderem möglich sein, Freundeslisten anzulegen und die Playlists untereinander auszutauschen. 

Link: YouTubeRadio

[youtube:wmdu19mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlivXnrWR9A&feature=player_embedded[/youtube:wmdu19mc]
_______________________

Na das wird einigen hier gefallen   ::

----------


## schiene

nicht schlecht,bin gerad am Testen.
Schade das man damit nicht gleich alles Aufnehmen kann und ohn Internetzugang abspielen kann

----------

